# Identification of a missing Second World War Canadian casualty



## RackMaster (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP Pte Ferns.





> *Identification of a missing Second World War Canadian casualty*
> 
> *NR – 08.032 - May 30, 2008*
> *OTTAWA, Ont*. – The Department of National Defence (DND), with Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC), revealed that the human remains found in Haut Mesnil, France, are those of Private Ralph Ferns, a Canadian soldier during the Second World War, from Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP Pte Ferns, glad you were found.


----------



## tova (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 1, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace.... Your sacrifice will always be remembered.


----------

